
Henry Feinberg Demonstrates Using Light to Transmit Sound Waves (1978) [video] - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf2J3HTYUHE
======
CaliforniaKarl
Apologies for munging the title! The title from the video is…

Henry Feinberg Demonstrates Ways of Using Light to Transmit Sound Waves

… which was too long for HN.

